# Black Spanish spacing....



## pg55 (Sep 8, 2013)

what should I do? This spring I planted Black Spanish 8' apart. This is a picture I took. These vines are growing into each other and this is their first year of growth on the trellis. Do I have to keep them trimmed hard to keep in place or should I dig every other up to give more room? I let them grow free but did remove any grape clusters.

Having a problem getting a picture to load. Will get one later Got it.


----------



## lawrstin (Sep 8, 2013)

This is not a problem. That is a very nice first year's growth. In spring you will prune. How will
You be training the vines?


----------



## pg55 (Sep 8, 2013)

lawrstin said:


> This is not a problem. That is a very nice first year's growth. In spring you will prune. How will
> You be training the vines?



I plan on spitting it 4 ways which will give it 4 feet on each double wire. I plan on cutting all that growth on the bottom which is trailing on my drip system.


----------



## lawrstin (Sep 9, 2013)

pg55 said:


> I plan on spitting it 4 ways which will give it 4 feet on each double wire. I plan on cutting all that growth on the bottom which is trailing on my drip system.



I would suggest using a cordon system. That is what they have used Val Verde Winery for 100 years in Del Rio, Texas.


----------



## captainl (Sep 9, 2013)

You look good to me. I just went by dry comal creek vineyards and looked at theirs. I was surprised at how close they had them spaced compared to what I have done. These things grow like crazy. I bought a bottle of their 100% black spanish and I was surprised how good it tasted. Now I have something to shoot for. Unfortunately I just moved so I'm starting my black spanish from the beginning again. Good luck.


----------



## lefluers (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone out there know how Black Spanish would do in Raleigh, NC?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a friend that grows it in Delaware, so i bet it would be fine there also.


----------



## lefluers (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a 1st year pruning question with Black Spanish. I am training the laterals down the cordon. I read that I should not allow it to take off down the cordon. If this is true at what point do I cut it short?


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sent you a response to your PM. Let me know if that helps.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## berrycrush (Jun 16, 2014)

wow, that's vigorous growth in just a few months!


----------

